# What country are you from?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello I am from Canada :brrrwinter:

Out of curiosity where are you from? I would love to see how many different nationalities have joined this forum


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I am from Canada as well. Living in Michigan for now.

Miss Molly May: Where in Northern Ontario do you reside? I'm originally from Northern Ont.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Another Canadian here!

I am in Ontario, specifically Kitchener-Waterloo.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

******* Country. From Michigan originally.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I am from Canada as well. Living in Michigan for now.
> 
> Miss Molly May: Where in Northern Ontario do you reside? I'm originally from Northern Ont.


I live in Sudbury and on weekends in West Tree(camp)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sudbury is _Northern_ Ontario?? 

LOL, I should change my location to "Sub-Arctic BC" then!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

USA - East Coast.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would love to say Quebec (but I don't want to start a political war in here ) but the "real" answer is Canada, more specifically from the Province of Quebec....


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

trish07 said:


> I would love to say Quebec (but I don't want to start a political war in here ) but the "real" answer is Canada, more specifically from the Province of Quebec....[/quote
> 
> Quebec is its own country...lol just kidding:toasting:


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

USA. Michigan to be more specific.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Germany but we move to the States in December.
And I am definitely going to visit Canada


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I live in a small town on the coast in, Somerset England..My o/h is from Glen eagles in Scotland,.Where we lived before moving here,.12 year's ago,.Because the weather's warmer.Linzi


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am from the USA and still live here.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm from New Zealand, but live in sunny Queensland, Australia


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Portugal by birth. USA by love! Settled in IL and love every square foot of this beautiful land!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

Im from Melbourne, Victoria, AUS, but now i live in Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Born in the USA, and currently living in the USA.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Another Canadian here!
> 
> I am in Ontario, specifically Kitchener-Waterloo.


I should clarify and say that I am orignially from Essex, a small town just outside of Windsor which borders the USA (Detroit).

I have grown up going to the States weekly, so I am pretty familar with that side of the border too. 

Oh, and Sudbury is definitely not Northern Ontario.. lol.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

USA
Louisiana to be specific


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Born, raised and living in the USA!

Born in Anaheim and raised in Lakewood!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*USA - Florida*


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

East central Saskatchewan here, where a lazy and irresponsible dog owner can watch his dog run away in a straight line for 3 days.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

New Zealand here.........

Right at the bottom of the South Island too.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Anita said:


> New Zealand here.........
> 
> Right at the bottom of the South Island too.


 
I'm from Wellington! I bet it's freezing there???


----------



## furkan (Apr 26, 2010)

born in Turkey, live in Madrid /Spain....


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

bianca said:


> I'm from Wellington! I bet it's freezing there???


No, not quite freezing yet. 
Mind you, I would sooner have a good frost with a nice clear day afterwards, than the fog we had today.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yeah I remember what that's like brrrrrr. Mind you I've found the last few nights here have been bitter too!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Born in London, England. 

Lived in Essex until I moved to Michigan in 1977. Been here ever since.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Born and raised in good ole Virginia, USA.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Born and reared in the CSA - Confederate States of America.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Born and reared in the USA - United States of America. (Hi, Doc!)


----------



## m03394 (May 8, 2010)

I live in Albany NY USA


----------



## KAISER10 (May 11, 2010)

From Louisiana but live in Kuwait.


----------



## nadjaclifford (May 7, 2010)

Hi Iam from South Africa


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Oh, and Sudbury is definitely not Northern Ontario.. lol.


I grew up in Timmins Ontario, and that is definitely Northern Ontario. I have family in Sudbury and we call it the north... my Northern Ontario booklet says it's the north too! lol


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Born and raised in Sweden, in the US since -93, now living in DC.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Me: USA 
Hubby: Bosnia (since this is an account he opened and I took over...hehehe)


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

US citizen now, but born and raised in the UK. Living (since 1977) in Colorado.
_____________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at he Bridge


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

dutch citizen living in texas


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

From U.S.A ,San Francisco Bay Area California.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Jersey Girl from the good ol' USA !


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think of Sudbury as northern Ontario. Born in Cleveland Ohio raised in Kingston and St. Catherines Ontario and for a brief time Prince Edward Island now live in the Finger Lakes NY


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

Born in the USA, a long, long, long, time ago.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Born in the uk moved to the usa 2yrs ago and if anyone asks i really miss the english bugs so much smaller lol


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> trish07 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to say Quebec (but I don't want to start a political war in here ) but the "real" answer is Canada, more specifically from the Province of Quebec....[/quote
> ...


----------



## mark ace (May 16, 2010)

hi im from nothern ireland


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Los Angeles Area, California - USA


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

United States of America. . .


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Born and raised in Minnesota. Now living in New Mexico...better weather down here!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

born and raised in southern california and I'm still here and I don't plan on moving because if I do I probably won't be able to get back in and I don't want to move from my family.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Born/raised and still living in Melbourne, Victoria Australia here


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

USA (born in torrance Ca) raised in San Fran and Minneapolis


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Born in Parma hospital, first ten years in Clevland, Ohio. The rest of my life in Ashtabula County, Ohio. Ashtabula County boarders PA and Lake Erie. 

There are no jobs, no attractions, no culture, no money, they roll up the sidewalks at 10PM, it rains every day except when the temperature is below 32 degrees and then it snows. All the farm land we used to pass up walking between one berg and another now has houses. But it is still the best place in the world to live.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I was born in Slovakia (well it was Czechoslovakia back then), but I moved to Stamford, CT when I was 23 years old (long time ago) :wild:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

my name says it all


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Born in Westport CT, now live in Texas, USA


----------

